# Best toys for baby ferrets :) ???



## Amanda131192 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey 

Just wondered what are the best toys for baby ferrets? That i can play with them with? 
x


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Most of the cat toys that are on bouncy strings are brill! Avoid anything rubbery as they like to chew bits off! And constantly check that any eyes etc are still firmly in place, or pull them off before you start....

Mine also love little jingly cat balls, baby rattles, little hard plastic toy cars, ball pool balls etc....

Oh when my newest baby arrived I had one of those fluffy worms that you pull and it vibrates and wiggles along the floor = funniest thing I have ever seen! LOL!


----------



## Becky321 (Jun 27, 2011)

My baby ferrets favourite toy would be the baby mat we bought at a car boot last year. It has lots of little shapes and noisy things attached to it and when she runs across it, it makes a crinkle noise. Another toy she likes to play with is a little soft ball that has a rattle inside it, she throws it around to make a noise and then chases after it


----------

